# Game 6: Memphis Grizzlies at Golden State Warriors [11/7]



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

* AT*









* [2-3]  [2-3]*

*Friday, November 7th, 9:00 pm CST
Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA
FSN South*

*--------------------------------------------*

*x STARTINGLINEUPS*

























































































*--------------------------------------------*


*x KEYMATCHUP*


















*--------------------------------------------*


*x GAMENOTES*













> The Grizzlies lost for the 20th straight time at Sacramento Wednesday. They have managed just one win in franchise history at Arco Arena and have lost all 14 since moving to Memphis. ... Rookie G O.J. Mayo celebrated his 21st birthday with a stellar offensive performance against the Kings. Mayo hit six 3-pointers and was 10-of-19 from the floor during a 28-point effort. ... Memphis had not surrendered 100 points in any of their first four games before allowing the Kings to hit the century mark in their 100-95 loss.














> The Warriors scored a season-high 111 points in winning their first game at home. ... Their 58 points at halftime was also a season high. ... Golden State allowed 59 points to the Nuggets at halftime, which was also a season high. ... F Brandan Wright came off the bench to score career highs with 18 points and 13 rebounds in recording his first double-double. ... Golden State's bench contributed 56 points, surpassing its previous high of 30 at Toronto on October 31. ... C Andris Biedrins had 12 points and 11 rebounds for his 12th straight double-double dating back to last season. The last member of the Warriors to have more double-doubles was Nate Thurmond, who posted 13 straight from January 30-February 23, 1973.


*--------------------------------------------*

*x GAMEPREVIEW*



> After an embarrassing performance in Memphis a few nights ago, the Golden State Warriors didn’t have to wait long for a rematch.
> 
> The Warriors look to build on their latest victory and avenge Monday’s loss to the Grizzlies when they meet Friday at Oracle Arena.
> 
> ...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Another game against Golden State this week and hopefully another win. We still desperately need that first road win.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Really hot shooting to start, but Golden State is matching our energy and the second unit is killing us.

Particularly Darko, which is no surprise.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I really like Darrell Arthur's motor, but he's shooting 32 percent from the field and is already 1-of-5 tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HORRIBLE call on Marc Gasol. HORRIBLE!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Really hot shooting to start, but Golden State is matching our energy and the second unit is killing us.
> 
> Particularly Darko, which is no surprise.


Well Darko turned it around and then got thrown out of the game. I pray for a ridiculously vulgar postgame interview.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Awful officiating. Am I watching basketball?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Fantastic effort on the boards tonight.

Is there any reason why Greg Buckner is playing at all? He's gone five minutes and is winded. He's like Grizzly Eddie Jones on his worst possible day.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Great game for Warrick tonight.

BTW, this thread is my running blog.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Cold-blooded shot by Gay. That should have been counted as a two though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I liek mudkipz. Do you liek mudkipz mr. rawse?

In all seriousness, the Grizzlies are a fun team to follow. The young guns are grinding this one out and playing well. I'm so glad that they have stuck with Darrell and that he was able to turn it around tonight. Benching him because he has started the season slow would have been a disaster and probably would have killed his season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TAKE GREG BUCKNER THE **** OUT OF THE GAME!

Ugh.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

No tech on Stephen Jackson? Oh right...that would be consistent.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Really wish Gasol could have hit that turnaround for a 3 pt play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Warrick is a beast!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jackson ****ing cherry picking. He would. Mother ****er.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Western Conference is just so much better to watch basketball wise then the East. I mean this game has been fun to watch, along with the Denver-Dallas game. Grizz are just a tough team. Gay and Mayo just have way too much confidence and I love that. 

I really don't know why Crittenton or Jaric can't get minutes. No excuse for Greg Buckner playing anymore. He is horrible.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This team is tough as nails. Great win!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm sticking with my prediction of playoffs for the Griz.

I didn't expect Arthur to be this good of a rebounder in the NBA. I expected him to score a lot like David West but his rebounding has really been his strength.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> The Western Conference is just so much better to watch basketball wise then the East. I mean this game has been fun to watch, along with the Denver-Dallas game. Grizz are just a tough team. Gay and Mayo just have way too much confidence and I love that.
> 
> I really don't know why Crittenton or Jaric can't get minutes. No excuse for Greg Buckner playing anymore. He is horrible.


I like that the rookies we've brought in are just used to winning and won't tolerate anything less. 

Mayo, Arthur and Gasol all come from extremely successful programs, all are playing big minutes, all have active motors and all have killer instinct on the court. Gay is the exact same way with less of a motor but superstar-quality ability to boot, and Lowry is just plain tough.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Crappy NBA GM's really shouldn't get more than 1 bad year. There's just no excuse for some of the things that I see in the draft. Draft picks being given away and sold for cash and guys like Arthur, Granger, and Boozer dropping makes no sense whatsoever. I hate when people say, "Oh, hindsight is 20/20." It's common ****ing sense. Anybody with a brain can see these things.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I like that the rookies we've brought in are just used to winning and won't tolerate anything less.
> 
> Mayo, Arthur and Gasol all come from extremely successful programs, all are playing big minutes, all have active motors and all have killer instinct on the court. Gay is the exact same way with less of a motor but superstar-quality ability, and Lowry is just plain tough.


Have to agree. It was funny during the broadcast, the Warriors broadcasters said they felt Darko getting thrown out actually helped them solidify the rotation and play Arthur and Warrick more. I think the league is finally admitting that Darko is just a garbage player. Period.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Crappy NBA GM's really shouldn't get more than 1 bad year. There's just no excuse for some of the things that I see in the draft. Draft picks being given away and sold for cash and guys like Arthur, Granger, and Boozer dropping makes no sense whatsoever. I hate when people say, "Oh, hindsight is 20/20." It's common ****ing sense. Anybody with a brain can see these things.


The funny thing was, in all three of those guys I felt they were all lotto talents coming into each respective drafts. I thought Granger was going to be picked 8th, I thought Boozer in '02 was going to be picked high as well and Arthur dropping was just weird. I am happy for Memphis though. They got a top 10 talent at #27. 

When Arthur's offense catches up with his rebounding and it will because of his mechanics, he's gonna be a double-double machine.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Grizz need to add offensive players to the bench in my opinion. They already have two-way players starting, but getting offensive talent particularly someone who can play the 2/3 or 3/4 would be ideal. Hopefully Crittenton gets some minutes soon.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah, the Grizz are making the slow transition of Mayo to PG hopefully. Conley might not have the physicality to play with this bunch. They love to bang and defend. 

It is amazing to see this team being better with a bunch of kids than with Pau and Mike Miller.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

First road win of the year! Glad to see more and more activity in the game threads. :cabbagepatch:

Mayo is getting more and more comfortable offensively and that can only bring problems for the rest of the league. I do agree that Javaris should be worked into the rotation somehow, definitely before Greg Buckner.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> It is amazing to see this team being better with a bunch of kids than with Pau and Mike Miller.


Is this really amazing though ? Gasol was the best player, but if your best player doesn't always give his best effort and isn't a leader, it's not going to help you win games. Mike Miller is a great guy to have ... as a 4th or 5th option and spot-up shooter on a good team. 

I thought they were going to play a lot harder this year and this is what happened. This is not a playoff team yet, but the talent level or rather potential and ceiling is so much higher than those playoff teams with Gasol, Miller, Posey and others ever had.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Mayo doing well. Like everyone else said, no reason why Greg should be playing ahead of Java. Come on...


----------

